# Ladies Benson Goldwatch



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Looking for a little advice really. Recently discovered this when doing some work in my mothers house, belonged to my grandmother who had relatives in London. A watch by JW Benson of Ludgate Hill, London who I think traded between 1857-1936. I would age the watch around the 1920's, there is a hallmark but haven't been able to get a picture of it or open the case yet.




























Was wondering really if there is a market for these type of watches today and what sort of value they have. The watch working and is in very good condition.

Thanks

bill


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a very limited market for old ladies watches but there are buyers out there who will pay a good price for a good piece. I've just recently taken one in trade. Best of luck. Nice piece.

Mike


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Managed to open the back and got a pic of the movement.










thanks

b


----------

